# mod_proxy_balancer

## maximosi

Hi,

ich habe den mod_proxy_balancer nach dieser Anleitung installiert  http://blog.innerewut.de/2006/04/21/scaling-rails-with-apache-2-2-mod_proxy_balancer-and-mongrel . Leider kommen die Request immer von der IP des Proxy-Servers, aber nicht vom Client. Wie kann ich das ändern?

----------

## 69719

Das nächste mal die Suche benutzen!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-667799-highlight-modproxybalancer.html

----------

## maximosi

 *escor wrote:*   

> Das nächste mal die Suche benutzen!
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-667799-highlight-modproxybalancer.html

 

Und wie ist jetzt nun genau die Lösung?

----------

## think4urs11

die grundsätzliche Frage wäre doch erst mal - warum muß der Webserver die Requests als ankommend vo der IP des Clients sehen?

Sessionhandling oder warum?

Je nach Config könntest du die IP z.B. via X-Forwarded-For in Erfahrung bringen.

----------

## maximosi

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> die grundsätzliche Frage wäre doch erst mal - warum muß der Webserver die Requests als ankommend vo der IP des Clients sehen?
> 
> Sessionhandling oder warum?
> 
> 

 

Ja, es sind Anwendungen die via Sessions zugeordnet werden. Leider ist das Aufkommen für einen einzelnen Server zu hoch, darum würde ich gerne es Verteilen. Oder gibt es eine andere/bessere Möglichkeit als mod_proxy_balancer? Ich fande diese Lösung auf dem ersten Blick ganz praktisch.

----------

## poOoch

mod_rpaf könnte bei der ursprünglichen Fragestellung helfen.

----------

## think4urs11

Sofern die Anwendung mit einer Anmeldung verbunden ist könntest du z.B. ein Cookie setzen und anhand dessen hast du eine eindeutige Zuordnung.

----------

## maximosi

Hm, am liebsten wäre es mir die IP-Adresse 1zu1 durchzuleiten. Ich habe es mit dem Modul mod_rpaf probiert, aber leider ohne Erfolg. 

```

<IfModule mod_proxy_balancer.c>

ProxyRequests Off

ProxyPass /balancer-manager !

ProxyPass /server-status !

ProxyPass / balancer://foobar

ProxyPassReverse / http://host1:80

ProxyPassReverse / http://host2:80

<Proxy balancer://foobar>

        BalancerMember http://host1:80

        BalancerMember http://host2:80

</Proxy>

<Location /balancer-manager>

        SetHandler balancer-manager

        AuthType Basic

        AuthName "Cluster manager "

        AuthUserFile /etc/apache2/.htpasswd

        Require valid-user

</Location>

RPAFenable on

</IfModule>

```

Vielleicht ist es auch nur ein simpler Konfigurationsfehler?

Vielen Dank!!!

----------

## Qubit

Hallo,

evtl. suchst Du nach 'stickysession='.

Die Links sollten Dich auf den "richtigen" Weg bringen:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=209010

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_proxy_balancer.html

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_proxy.html#proxypass

Gruß Daniel

----------

